# ALIGATOR GAR



## blackrules (Jan 20, 2006)

HI FRND I GOT A ALIGATOR GAR A PAIR DOES ANYBODY HAVE ONE IN THEIR TANK ANY PIC OR SOEM THING


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

I seen a bunch on google images, they get really big and look like they would eat people. Your going to need a really big tank.

Do you have an pictures of your setup?? Post up!!









(Watch out for member bashing with those cap letters and grammer of an 8 year old)


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah Alagator gar get huge and are generally not an approperate fish for the home aquaria. Your friend will eventually need to provide 1500+ Gallons of room for those when they are full grown. I hope he has a pond or a small lake. 
they eat like pigs and otherwise are uninteresting fish when not eating.


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

that fish looks so badass!

Those are legal?


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

I hate those things...I go striper fishin with a 10 $ lure one of those damn gar see it
chomp chomp chomp my line is bit in half and my lure left floating.

and they dont taste good


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

tonggi said:


> that fish looks so badass!
> 
> Those are legal?


Not only legal they are native.


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

actually, alligator gars taste pretty good, they're just to hard to catch.

no one should keep this fish for any reason because it will eventually bite you and it will hurt like a bitch. trust me, i was bitten by a two foot one and i had to get about 10 stitches.

i would tell you friend to get rid of the pair as quickly as possible. one is way more than enough.


----------



## ethnics (Sep 10, 2006)

1 is to big for home aquaria, 2 being nearly impossible to keep unless you have like a 50k gal pond or tank. you might be able to keep one if you turn your pool into a nice size pond. im sure one could live happy in here....

i have 2 spotted gars and 1 shortnose gar. cool ass fish, mine wont get 10ft tho. prolly closer between 3ft - 5ft max.


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

no. when they hit about 3 feet the little bastards starts getting mean as hell. in addition, they start killing stray cats and its hard to clean their water if there are chunks of animal left in it.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

You know, I seen where people get free kittins to feed snakes...

but picking up free cats and dogs from the paper to "good homes" to feed your pet fish is fawking hilarious to me.


----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

kinda off topic.. i got a spotted gar, what fish can i mix with it?


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

p1ranha said:


> kinda off topic.. i got a spotted gar, what fish can i mix with it?


Fluffy 2 week old kitty!


----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

KiGrind said:


> kinda off topic.. i got a spotted gar, what fish can i mix with it?


Fluffy 2 week old kitty!








[/quote]

Wow you thought of that all by yourself.. very funny..


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

p1ranha said:


> kinda off topic.. i got a spotted gar, what fish can i mix with it?


Fluffy 2 week old kitty!








[/quote]

Wow you thought of that all by yourself.. very funny..








[/quote]

Is da smarter ist in mine classroom mom me!


----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

KiGrind said:


> kinda off topic.. i got a spotted gar, what fish can i mix with it?


Fluffy 2 week old kitty!








[/quote]

Wow you thought of that all by yourself.. very funny..








[/quote]

Is da smarter ist in mine classroom mom me!








[/quote]

ok dude...


----------



## blackrules (Jan 20, 2006)

i have two long nose gar its in my 2 feet tank now will upgrade it man i cant put it in the pond bcoz i dont have one let c they grrwon really fast planning for oscars and arrowana i also have 3 red belly piranhas

i am not gonna feed thm kitten and dog normla fishes

HOW LONG THEIR TEETH GROW MAN CAN ANYONE POST A PIC PLZ FRND


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...UNA:en%26sa%3DN

there ya go fella.


----------



## nemoRIDAH (Oct 9, 2006)

starv da gars for a week or 2 and drop sum gold fish in thier its fukin zoooooooom 2 catch thier fish its cool 2 watch


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

or you could keep them from going hungry and feed them every other day. why would you starve something for your own benefit?


----------



## willydc (Nov 16, 2006)

Every summer my dad and I go to lake amistad in del rio, texas and we go bowfishing for carp and alligator gar. Biggest gar we have got so far has been 6 feet but we've seen a 9 footer that snapped our 440lb test line. Those suckers are mean!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Rolly said:


> HI FRND I GOT A ALIGATOR GAR A PAIR DOES ANYBODY HAVE ONE IN THEIR TANK ANY PIC OR SOEM THING


an alligator gar is what i consider a fish best left for the zoo or wild. this is one of the select fishes you can pick up at pet shops that should never be owned by the average or even above average aquarium owner. these fish are nothing less than fresh water whales when full grown and will not survive and standard tank, even the largest ones. unless you can literally glass in an entire living room for a tank theyre best left in their wild environment.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

looking around at my room, if it was a tank, i probably still wouldnt put an alligator gar in it


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> that fish looks so badass!
> 
> Those are legal?


Not only legal they are native.
[/quote]

If only it was this simple. Check your state laws. Exotic animals are often illegal in states where they are not normally found and game fish and natives often have laws against collection of them.


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

Rolly said:


> HI FRND I GOT A ALIGATOR GAR A PAIR DOES ANYBODY HAVE ONE IN THEIR TANK ANY PIC OR SOEM THING


HI DUD I SAW A ALIGATOR GAR NOT A PAIR AT THE FISH STORE LIEK A WEEK A GO THEY NEED A BIG TAKN LIEK A 200 GALON ATLEAST.







REALY AWSUM FISH THOUGH THEY EAT AS SOON AS SOEMTHING IS DROP IN TANK


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

wtf


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

platinum1683 said:


> HI FRND I GOT A ALIGATOR GAR A PAIR DOES ANYBODY HAVE ONE IN THEIR TANK ANY PIC OR SOEM THING


HI DUD I SAW A ALIGATOR GAR NOT A PAIR AT THE FISH STORE LIEK A WEEK A GO THEY NEED A BIG TAKN LIEK A 200 GALON ATLEAST.







REALY AWSUM FISH THOUGH THEY EAT AS SOON AS SOEMTHING IS DROP IN TANK
[/quote]

200 gallons? 2000 gallons wouldnt suffice for this fish. its easy to stray off course on fish when you see "Adult" speciems at stores and their only 20% full grown and books show you only select photos of them. alligator gars are enormous and should not be kept at all. google a few pictures and your certain to find one as long as the boat it was caught with.


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

you really wanna keep him try and stunt him but dont be surprised if he makes a break for it he may just do that


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

furious piranha said:


> looking around at my room, if it was a tank, i probably still wouldnt put an alligator gar in it


same lol i saw some at the local aquarium around 7 feet or so....their some big mofos.


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

people actually do loose limbs to them...


----------



## neubs007 (Oct 9, 2006)

Are you sure that it was an alligator gar? I've seen them sold as an alligator gar but they are actually a spotted or florida gar.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

ummmm wait.....did u say u had a 10k gallon tank. some people keep them at mfk and all have multi thousand gal tanks. what do u have like a 55 or sumthin


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

yeah the petstore here has one in a 55 gallon. Its about 11 inches or so.


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

The alligator gar is an aggressive, solitary fish that lives in fresh water bodies in the southeastern U.S. It is carnivorous and feeds by lurking amongst reeds and other underwater plant life, waiting for food to pass by. It has even been witnessed attacking a five foot alligator before devouring it

Oklahoma, Texas and Louisiana allow regulated sport fishing of the alligator gar.The fish is popular amongst bowfishers because of its size and tendency to fight. An interesting anatomical feature of this fish is that its buoyancy bladder is directly connected to its throat, giving it the ability to draw in air from above the water. For this reason, alligator gar are often found near the surface of a body of water, much to the delight of bowfishers.

The alligator gar is the largest species of gar and is the largest exclusively freshwater fish in North America. It can be as long as eight to twelve feet and often weighs at least 100 pounds at maturity. The current world record alligator gar weighed 279 pounds and was caught in the Rio Grande River in 1951. Even larger alligator gars - over 300 pounds - have been caught by trotliners.

source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alligator_gar 
Get a big tank.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I believe the above was plagiarized from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alligator_gar


----------



## imnohero (Aug 12, 2007)

So you want to put one of these:









in one of these??









How?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

gar~spaz said:


> no. when they hit about 3 feet the little bastards starts getting mean as hell. in addition, they start killing stray cats and its hard to clean their water if there are chunks of animal left in it.


holy sh*t dude..are you for real?if you treat it like a normal pet (not a lion) it might not be so messy and you guys always talk about being bite by them(havin a dangerous pet like that isnt it kinda dum to stick your hand around it)?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Man, except for a few, the intelligence level of this thread is simply astounding...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

yup ... gotta be young people or somthin


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Man, except for a few, the intelligence level of this thread is simply astounding...


The horror....the horror ...


----------

